# We have a skunk



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Appears to have been living under the shed at the side of our house. Damn thing fell into the window well on the side of the house, and can't get out. I'm watching it pace back and forth anxiously, looking for a way out. If I knew I wasn't going to get sprayed, I'd try throwing something over it, and trotting off to the nearby woods with it, while it's secured. But that ain't gonna happen. I suppose I could just wait for it to wither away and die, but I'm not keen on that either.

Called the city, and their reply was that if it's not on their property, it's not their business, so I'll have to call some private company, and cover the costs. I guess this means that my garden will once again be safe.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

hes adorable. adopt him


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll send him over to your place for a jam session.

But having been at close quarter with several that were pets of other people, they actually _are _kind of adorable.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I've been sprayed by a skunk while trying grab a dog in time. It burns as well as smells bad. Quite acidic. 


Good luck!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Can you lower a *long* board from a distance into the window well and leave it for the skunk to climb out by itself. I used that concept for a squirrel that fell into a rain barrel. Just a thought


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> I'll send him over to your place for a jam session.
> 
> But having been at close quarter with several that were pets of other people, they actually _are _kind of adorable.


teach him a few chords first


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Major or minor? Actually, the nice thing about skunks is they can do chromatic - the white keys _and_ the black keys.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

greco said:


> Can you lower a *long* board from a distance into the window well and leave it for the skunk to climb out by itself. I used that concept for a squirrel that fell into a rain barrel. Just a thought


That's a great thought. Unfortunately, the space available doesn't really permit that without scaring the animal. As noted, it's constantly pacing back and forth, so easing a plank into the narrow aperture without hitting the animal will not be easy.

I contacted one animal removal place, and they want $245. I'll see if I can find a cheaper place.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

mhammer said:


> M...c - the white keys _and_ the black keys.


pun game is strong but youre gonna get sprayed or fall in the same hole he did if you don't concentrate on the task at hand


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I totally understand and that is why I used _"Can you..."_ 

Good Luck!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

that or an old long blanket , toss over the opening ( loosely so it will fall into the window well , suspend from a broom handle to slowly lower blanket) and put a large rock on the other end to hold it from being pulled in .

or an old tree branch ( paint cans, cardboard boxes .... something it can climb on to get out )

move slowly , if the skunk stands on it's front paws or stomps towards you, he's about to spray .
powdered TIDE mixed into a paste with water will neutralize the skunk spray/smell ( TSP also works but is harsher )

wait till night ( they don't see well )


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There are some branches that need cutting, and are long enough, that might provide a means for it to clamber up. I'll see if I can slowly nudge them surreptitiously over the edge of the window well, bit by bit.

I know I sure wouldn't want to be that furry and out in this heat.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> ...surreptitiously...


The operative word.

Please let us know the results.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Ease the board in while lying flat on the ground near the well so the skunk can’t see you. It may spray or it may not but it won’t be on you. I’m sure they’ve seen wood before and aren’t apt to spray trees or branches moving near them.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Hopefully, you won't have to smell the outcome where you are.

I started trying to slide the branches in, but they make a bit of noise, and I saw the tail go up, so I stopped. I'll make the same noise a few more times and see what happens. In such instances, habituation is often the name of the game.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> habituation is often the name of the game.


All that psych knowledge is finally truly paying off...hopefully!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

greco said:


> Can you lower a *long* board from a distance into the window well and leave it for the skunk to climb out by itself. I used that concept for a squirrel that fell into a rain barrel. Just a thought


That what we dit at a friend's house a couple of year ago. Give her or him some chesse, they love that. While it's eating put a wood board or 2x4 in angle and leave it there. Tomorrow morning you will miss you little folk.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

just pray he don't climb all this stuff right away. You could be getting sprayed. It goes puff when it happens. I know.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, I'll be happy to not be a witness o the process. If I look into the window well from the basement and don't see the tail, I'll be happy.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

In all seriousness. Skunks won't usually spray in close quarters, so you may be safer if is he contained in the window well. Maybe slide something over most of it while you work on the ramp way out system for him. 

Our old neighbours had one under the deck and animal control folks showed up with something that looked like a squirrel trap from Canadian Tire but instead of mesh it was sealed plastic. They threw in a few chunks of apple and a hardboiled egg. The next morning there was a skunk and they took him away, no spray, only a slight smell which was already around for a couple of weeks before he was caught. Piece of cake


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Fill the well using your garden hose and the skunk will gently float to the top and meander off. Then call a contractor to drain your basement.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Appears to have been living under the shed at the side of our house. Damn thing fell into the window well on the side of the house, and can't get out. I'm watching it pace back and forth anxiously, looking for a way out. If I knew I wasn't going to get sprayed, I'd try throwing something over it, and trotting off to the nearby woods with it, while it's secured. But that ain't gonna happen. I suppose I could just wait for it to wither away and die, but I'm not keen on that either.
> 
> Called the city, and their reply was that if it's not on their property, it's not their business, so I'll have to call some private company, and cover the costs. I guess this means that my garden will once again be safe.


Holy crap!

That's hilarious. I surprised a family of skunks in my back yard a few weeks ago, but managed to avoid the tail lift.

I was told a story about one of our employees in Tennessee who had one that got stuck in the floor boards of his home...….

Good luck.

Don't get sprayed. Honestly it's not nearly as funny as people who have NOT ever been sprayed may think.

I did get a nice blast in my 20s. Like pepper spray.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If I absolutely knew I would not elicit a spray, I'd reach in with a blanket and pick it up myself. I've done it before with other skunks whose scent glands were disable. They have claws and they can bite, but they're not that strong, and are easily overcome. I'll do a few more branch slides and see what happens. At the very least, the poor little bugger could use some shade.

As for getting sprayed, yeah I think it's a bit like that supposed old adage about how getting shat upon by a bird is somehow "good luck". I got hit with what seemed like the last 5 days' worth of meals by a cormorant, and as it ran down my face and onto my pants and shoes, having drenched my hair, I didn't feel particularly lucky. I'm not in any rush to experience a similar "stroke of luck".


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> If I absolutely knew I would not elicit a spray, I'd reach in with a blanket and pick it up myself. I've done it before with other skunks whose scent glands were disable. They have claws and they can bite, but they're not that strong, and are easily overcome. I'll do a few more branch slides and see what happens. At the very least, the poor little bugger could use some shade.
> 
> As for getting sprayed, yeah I think it's a bit like that supposed old adage about how getting shat upon by a bird is somehow "good luck". I got hit with what seemed like the last 5 days' worth of meals by a cormorant, and as it ran down my face and onto my pants and shoes, having drenched my hair, I didn't feel particularly lucky. I'm not in any rush to experience a similar "stroke of luck".


Just think of it as a dry aquarium. Feed and water it and enjoy looking at it through the glass.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

or , if you have room , tie a long rope / string around the base of the branches , put the branches along the wall, walk well away and around the other side of the window well with the other end of the string.

pull the branches across the opening and near the end, allow them to slowly drop into the hole 

if he sprays , he will aim towards the branches he sees ( not the string and you )


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

oldjoat said:


> or , if you have room , tie a long rope / string around the base of the branches , put the branches along the wall, walk well away and around the other side of the window well with the other end of the string.
> 
> pull the branches across the opening and near the end, allow them to slowly drop into the hole
> 
> if he sprays , he will aim towards the branches he sees ( not the string and you )


This needs a video.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

allthumbs56 said:


> Fill the well using your garden hose and the skunk will gently float to the top and meander off. Then call a contractor to drain your basement.


There is one in every crowd!

In all honesty, it did make me laugh out loud.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

So far, I have slid the branches into the window well, by by bit, in about a dozen steps. Initially the skunk seemed to treat it like a threat, and was sort of lunging at it then backing away. Now, it's curious about it, sniffing the leaves, and pawing it a bit here and there. Still hasn't really mentally classified it as "something that can help me get out", although maybe it's just glad for the shade. But it's not simply pacing back and forth. Though maybe it's just exhausted.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Give her or him some chesse, they love that.


Do you toss pieces of cheese from a distance?
(I would be hopeless at that...it would cost me a fortune in cheese) 
Any particular type of cheese? 

We need procedural clarification.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Contact the CBC; this could be worked up into a mini-series costume drama.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

if this was my house 10 years ago . I wouldn't have the problem .
as soon as the dog was let out he would have lunged for the skunk and killed it ( think of cat with dead mouse being tossed in the air )

sure he got sprayed but he didn't care ... and it never slowed him down on bit.

that's where the powdered TIDE comes in handy afterwards.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> So far, I have slid the branches into the window well, by by bit, in about a dozen steps. Initially the skunk seemed to treat it like a threat, and was sort of lunging at it then backing away. Now, it's curious about it, sniffing the leaves, and pawing it a bit here and there. Still hasn't really mentally classified it as "something that can help me get out", although maybe it's just glad for the shade. But it's not simply pacing back and forth. Though maybe it's just exhausted.


One small step for a man 
One giant step awaits...


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

You can buy a lot of tomatoe juice for $245, for that matter you could buy a gram of weed and just pretend that’s why you stink


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Nominated for: *"Best Suspense and Comedy Thread 2019"*


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> You can buy a lot of tomatoe juice for $245, for that matter you could buy a gram of weed and just pretend that’s why you stink





Wardo said:


> Contact the CBC; this could be worked up into a mini-series costume drama.


These just keep getting better!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Stick a plank down there for it to climb up on like a ramp. They don't want to spray, just stay out of sight get in and out real quick.

The worst is when a skunk dies on your property and you don't know. When it decomposes enough, you all of a sudden know with absolute certainty.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

tomato juice is an old wife's tale ...

CBC series ... 
the Hammered Skunk?

children's tales
the hammer and the skunk


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I tossed it a few rice crispy squares left over from Halloween, and that seems to have calmed it down. Now it's making chirping sounds, like someone saying "tsk tsk tsk".

I have a slender board I might be able to slide down there on top of the branches. I just hope it doesn't get so crowded the little thing can't manoeuver on top of the board.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

If he gets the ass pointed at you ,you are in trouble


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> Feed and water it and enjoy looking at it through the glass.


Fly the food and water in with a drone? 
Might need a special permit/licence for that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I tossed it a few rice crispy squares left over from *Halloween*


I'm surprised he didn't toss those back at you! He might survive, but his digestive system will never be the same.

I hope you are not still munching on those squares!


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

greco said:


> I hope you are not still munching on those squares


used as sanding blocks .


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> CBC series ...
> the Hammered Skunk?


Yeah, could be big if they go the nostalgia route and have production values carefully relic’d so it’s like the Beachcombers. Each week Hammer tries to outwit the skunk and a lot of colourful locals want to know how it’s going and offer to help but eventually they begin to struggle as they approach the boundaries of their morality because all the love thy neighbor stuff ain’t what it’s cracked up to be and it’s more fun to go to strip joints and get hammered as opposed to an endless skunk dilemma. Shock finale when a neighbor’s kid turns bad and shoots the skunk with his great grandfather’s Lee Enfield .303 which leads to a total ban on any kind of long guns in the country; then the western provinces go all Texas and say “come and take it.”


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Stick a plank down there for it to climb up on like a ramp.


...see post #5


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

It's not tomato juice anymore. It's Dawn dish soap baking soda and epsom salts


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Shove a drum stick up it’s ass and use it for a dish mop.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

If it was a CBC radio drama, I'm not sure if I'd cast Rick Mercer as an irritated pacing skunk, or Bill Richardson as an erudite curious one. Maybe now that Paul Kennedy has retired from CBC Ideas, he'd be willing to do it.

I have slid a plank down almost as far as it can go. Looking from the basement window, it appears to be down far enough that the skunk ought to, in theory at least, be able to climb. Now I'm just waiting for the little tike to figure that part out. Perhaps it's waiting until dark. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, could be big if they go the nostalgia route and have production values carefully relic’d so it’s like the Beachcombers. Each week Hammer tries to outwit the skunk and a lot of colourful locals want to know how it’s going and offer to help but eventually they begin to struggle as they approach the boundaries of their morality because all the love thy neighbor stuff ain’t what it’s cracked up to be and it’s more fun to go to strip joints and get hammered as opposed to an endless skunk dilemma. Shock finale when a neighbor’s kid turns bad and shoots the skunk with his great grandfather’s Lee Enfield .303 which leads to a total ban on any kind of long guns in the country; then the western provinces go all Texas and say “come and take it.”


My son has recommended sending in a black cat with a white paint stripe down its back. I lamented that I didn't know of any bilingual cats.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

If there’s any local jazz clubs might find some bilingual cats there.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

Admittedly, I did not read anything past the original post... but if you do get sprayed, Vagisil gets the smell out.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Pepe Lepew and loonie toons 

I think Jan Arden would be best suited for the skunk role .


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Shoot it. Bury it or toss it in the woods away from people.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> I have slid a plank down almost as far as it can go. Looking from the basement window, it appears to be down far enough that the skunk ought to, in theory at least, be able to climb. Now I'm just waiting for the little tike to figure that part out. Perhaps it's waiting until dark. I'll keep you posted.


The little tyke might have missed the class on "inclined planes and the associated effort required to ascend various angles".









My money is on him/her being out of there by midnight tonight. That estimate is based on the 9 month old Rice Krispie squares not having any untoward significant pathological consequences before that time.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

TSP / powdered Tide reacts with the skunk scent and breaks it down into sulfur and other base chemicals .... = no smell.

and is OK (fertilizer phosphorus ) on lawns / shrubs/ houses / people and pets ( just keep away from the eyes)


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

cboutilier said:


> Shoot it. Bury it or toss it in the woods away from people.


That would have been my first suggestion but I’m trying to elevate myself and be less of a ******* hence the cultural sort of heritage moment thing with the CBC idea. But really I’d just shoot the fucker and have done with it.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

agreed with wait till nightfall ... skunks don't like to move during the day.

cheese slices leading away from the window should tempt him to vacate early in the evening.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

Wardo said:


> But really I’d just shoot the fucker and have done with it


2 problems with that right now 
1... in town and would have some very upset neighbours
2 ... as Cletus said " them things can still go off even after theys daid"


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

So the headline on the newspaper next day says “Man Shoots House.” Big deal, no one is gonna know about the skunk and the world has bigger problems.. lol


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

oldjoat said:


> ...cheese slices leading away from the window should tempt him to vacate early in the evening.


Or he/she will wait around hoping for more cheese to be served.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

For now, it seems to be chillaxing in the corner, in the shade, and enjoying the plum I chucked down there. The board is down about as far as I can get it in. My money is on a late-night escape as well, but with two caveats. First, the dimensions of the window well put the board at a 40 degree angle at its shallowest. Second, it's one of those synthetic wood boards like one uses for making benches. It has a very tactile wood grain, but skunks tend to have longish claws for digging, so I don't know if between the angle and the texture of the board any attempts it makes will be successful.

Oh, and the rice crispy squares are apparently from much farther back than last Halloween. The expiry date is 2014...but they were in sealed packages. Still pretty moist texture, actually, though I wasn't going to try them (way too much sugar in there).


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

did you get him out?

just throw a rope over the edge, he can climb out


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

oh, simul post!

nice you fed the poor guy. maybe toss a bottle of water down there too?


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bolero said:


> just throw a rope over the edge, he can climb out


Seriously???...a rope??? 
I totally doubt that.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hmm maybe you are right:

Viewing a thread - skunk in well pit

this could be entertaining though:

"If you can reach down and quickly grab him by the tail, either by hand or with a snare (choker). The ONLY way a skunk can spray is if his rear feet are planted. If you can get his rear feet off the floor/ground before he sprays, you got it made. I saw this years ago a young man, at the time, would pick up a skunk and carry it around without getting sprayed"


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bolero said:


> ....If you can get his rear feet off the floor/ground before he sprays, you got it made.


You go first and I'll watch....from way over there.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Hillary found skunks at the top of Everest; it’s doubtful that the skunks got there without being able to climb up a rope.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

bolero said:


> Viewing a thread - skunk in well pit


@mhammer ...you really must read the thread in the link.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

skunk usually sprays with its front feet planted and swings the ass around to direct the spray at what it is looking at . ( very flexible critters )
hence the running towards and stomping the front feet as a warning ( quick twist and "right between the eyes" )

accurate up to about 15 feet .


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> Fly the food and water in with a drone?
> Might need a special permit/licence for that.


He just needs to cut a small hole in the glass. Just enough to push some food and drinking water through. Terrarium! That's the word I was looking for.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

[QUOTE="oldjoat, post: 2496650, member: 

accurate up to about 15 feet .[/QUOTE]

Same as a snub nose .38.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

oldjoat said:


> skunk usually sprays with its front feet planted and swings the ass around to direct the spray at what it is looking at . ( very flexible critters )
> hence the running towards and stomping the front feet as a warning ( quick twist and "right between the eyes" )
> 
> accurate up to about 15 feet .


The idiots at work who can't even hit the urinal from 6 inches should be ashamed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2019)

greco said:


> The little tyke might have missed the class on "inclined planes and the associated effort required to ascend various angles".


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

greco said:


> @mhammer ...you really must read the thread in the link.
> 
> View attachment 264538


That IS a good thread. There's a whole lotta "You first" in there. To my dismay, though, there are also doubts expressed in there about the animal's ability to climb up an incline.

I did pick up a live skunk on Park Avenue, near Molson Stadium years ago. It was very late at night, as I was walking home. It was in the middle of the road and cars would put their high beams on and swerve to avoid it. The animal seemed dazed and confused, but I figured if it hadn't been scared into spraying by that point it was probably unable to; perhaps a former pet someone who released into the wild when it became burdensome. I approached it carefully and slowly, announcing myself vocally, and picked it up with my leather jacket, and carried it, bit by bit from the roadway back across the grass to the wooded area, where I put it down. Not a single objection from the animal. I still have the jacket, and it still doesn't smell.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


I'm normally not one for "funny cat videos", but that is an epic fail.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

vadsy said:


> teach him a few chords first


You could name him Jeff Baxter. Never get tired of Reelin in the Years.

[h://video]


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

leftysg said:


> You could name him Jeff Baxter. Never get tired of Reelin in the Years.
> 
> [h://video]


gaG...,. Anything but Steely Dan.,,., worse than getting sprayed by a skunk


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wardo said:


> Hillary found skunks at the top of Everest; it’s doubtful that the skunks got there without being able to climb up a rope.


I heard they hired sherpas to carry them up.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Wardo said:


> Yeah, could be big if they go the nostalgia route and have production values carefully relic’d so it’s like the Beachcombers. Each week Hammer tries to outwit the skunk and a lot of colourful locals want to know how it’s going and offer to help but eventually they begin to struggle as they approach the boundaries of their morality because all the love thy neighbor stuff ain’t what it’s cracked up to be and it’s more fun to go to strip joints and get hammered as opposed to an endless skunk dilemma. Shock finale when a neighbor’s kid turns bad and shoots the skunk with his great grandfather’s Lee Enfield .303 which leads to a total ban on any kind of long guns in the country; then the western provinces go all Texas and say “come and take it.”


Also reminiscent of a Vinyl Cafe episode.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

greco said:


> The little tyke might have missed the class on "inclined planes and the associated effort required to ascend various angles".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While you have it there, ask if it has any ideas about tonight's Lotto max winning numbers.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

1SweetRide said:


> I heard they hired sherpas to carry them up.


That’s what they’re doin now that they’ve got fat and prosperous but the skunks got there first way back with no help from anyone.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Wardo said:


> Hillary found skunks at the top of Everest; it’s doubtful that the skunks got there without being able to climb up a rope.


Now we know why abominable snowman sightings are on the decline.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

special furry caps that help you with altitude sickness....
slip one of these on your head and you'll forget about it ....
now go up the mountain .


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

leftysg said:


> Now we know why abominable snowman sightings are on the decline.


Yeah, those guys couldn’t compete: too much chest thumping, gold chains and no finesse; they did ok in the 70s for awhile but that shit weren’t never gonna last.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

leftysg said:


> You could name him Jeff Baxter. Never get tired of Reelin in the Years.
> 
> [h://video]


Interesting. I learned two things there. First, I never realized Donald Fagen actually had eyes. I'm accustomed to him always wearing shades. Second, I never realized that Weird Al Yankovic was their lead singer for a while. Ya learn somethin new every day.

Right now, the skunk seems to be sleeping off lunch. At least it's not pacing around.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

[ h://video]




Overdue


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Maybe feed it some Tennessee Champagne (Jack and Coke) that way it’ll be the only one in its family to ever die with a smile.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Could you place a speaker outside, as music hath charms to soothe the savage breast or beast in his situation. If so, here are a few playlist songs to help the little fella...

The White Stripes....I can tell we are gonna be Friends
Michael Jackson....Black or White
Lynyrd Skynyrd... That Smell
Alice in Chains...Down in a Hole
Muse or Journey...Escape
Foo Fighters...Rope
Pink Floyd...Run Like Hell
George Thorogood...I drink alone
Queen...I want to break free


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> To my dismay, though, there are also doubts expressed in there about the animal's ability to climb up an incline.


However, we do know that at least one went DOWN an incline. I know that is a gravity assisted activity, but it does indicate some degree of hope. I think the sample size of investigating skunk's abilities on inclined planes remains too small for any real predictive analysis.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

they root around and over old logs and stones , steps .... don't worry .


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Any tempting food at the top of the ramp that might entice skunkie up? Perhaps more of those delicious RK squares?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

leftysg said:


> Perhaps more of those delicious RK squares?


With cheese on them...


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

greco said:


> With cheese on them...


Limburger might make him think a friend is coming for a visit.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Mark, I agree it may need to wait til dark. Once it is dark, if it is still hesitant, turning the light ON inside the room may help persuade it. Putting a light in their dens under houses etc. is supposed to be a way to get them to move out.



cboutilier said:


> Shoot it. Bury it or toss it in the woods away from people.


Do not ever shoot a skunk in a window well, no matter what anyone tells you. The first thing that happens when you shoot a skunk is it empties it's bag, dead or alive. That smell in your window well takes a long time to go away, and it does get into your house, no matter how 'tight' you think your windows are. Don't ask me how I know. 


Since there are some skunk stories being shared, I'll tell mine, though I may have told it before.
I shared a house once with an 'exotic pet' guy. Once after a night on the town, I got home and went out on the deck to beat the heat. There was a skunk in a cage with some food in there, and in my state, I just figured it was the newest 'exotic pet'. So I went and got it some water, as it was quite hot. Put the bowl of water in the cage and didn't think much of it. Skunk seemed happy to have a drink.
The next day, my friend announced that he had 'caught the skunk'. Apparently it had been digging around the house but I hadn't heard about that part. Why it didn't spray me I'm not sure, maybe it was just too hot. Skunk traps look just like cages.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

one of mine 
working on the car one evening (twilight coming on) ,
just finishing up the job and there's a rustling behind me .
we had 3 cats at the time and I figured one was being inquisitive.
turned around and there is a 25 lb skunk and 2 babies ...
it stopped , looked at me and sniffed , then stomped its feet .
I didn't move ... just said " don't p*ss on me and I won't kick you all over the yard"
and went back to tightening the last bolt. 
the skunk continued across the street and met the neighbour's dog behind his new F150 truck .
the place, dog and truck stunk for a week.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2019)

A few years back. Enjoying our grapes.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, still there this morning. I did see it trying to ascend the ramp, so I guess the issue is traction. I have some pieces of carpeting I use in the garage, so I think I'll cut one up and tape it to the plank. Should have probably done that in the first place.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Heard the cats growling one night and came out to see all four in the bay window staring at a skunk on the outer ledge. That one lived under the "back" porch. Had another that lived under the shed and a third that lived in the bushes of the neighbours place. They were semi tame....the granddaughters would put down food for them and the skunks would come out and eat it. Years back I came around a corner on the Shovel and ran over one that had lost out to a car. Took quite a few miles for the smell to go away.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Electraglide said:


> Heard the cats growling one night and came out to see all four in the bay window staring at a skunk on the outer ledge. That one lived under the "back" porch. Had another that lived under the shed and a third that lived in the bushes of the neighbours place. They were semi tame....the granddaughters would put down food for them and the skunks would come out and eat it. Years back I came around a corner on the Shovel and ran over one that had lost out to a car. Took quite a few miles for the smell to go away.


Do you happen to remember the kind of food...cheese, Rice Krispie squares perchance?


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Well, still there this morning. I did see it trying to ascend the ramp, so I guess the issue is traction. I have some pieces of carpeting I use in the garage, so I think I'll cut one up and tape it to the plank. Should have probably done that in the first place.


Thanks for the update...act fast while it's still cool! The weather not the critter.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, while I was busy in the garage affixing carpet to a second plank, the little bugger managed to get out on its own. I thought it had gone back under the shed, and decided to go check on the garden. And who should I confront there but Mr./Ms. B&W. I hightailed it back to the house before it hightailed me. It seemed to be sipping from an old planter outside that had gathered rain water. I yelled at it from the deck, and it waddled under the fence, headed next door. I hope nobody in the neighbourhood spooks it before it finds more suitable refuge.

Crisis averted. A little kindness, a little help, and a lotta patience, was the key. Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

leftysg said:


> Do you happen to remember the kind of food...cheese, Rice Krispie squares perchance?


Hot dogs, pizza, probably cheese, what ever they were eating at the time or could find in the fridge.....and dry cat food. Didn't seem to matter. Not too sure about Rice Crispy squares.....didn't have them around much but Peanut butter squares and the occasional Chocolate chip cookie, yes. The skunks would come to almost petting distance but wouldn't take things from your hand.
@mhammer.....they keep the bugs, worms and mice down and don't do any harm.....neighbourhood cats and dogs are worse. Let it stay.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> the little bugger managed to get out on its own.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

omni hunters with a cast iron stomach 

glad to see the guest decided to leave on his own, now time for some garden netting and cover the window well.

if he takes up residence under the shed, some moth balls in an old sock and a string tied to it ...
toss under the shed and leave for a week.... then pull the string and retrieve the sock, place in a zip lock freezer bag.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

One of my recent guests.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

oldjoat said:


> omni hunters with a cast iron stomach
> 
> glad to see the guest decided to leave on his own, now time for some garden netting and cover the window well.
> 
> ...


Actually, the shed beside the window well was slated for being taken down last summer, largely because - apart from being damn near 50 years old and in decrepit condition - it seemed to have turned into an airb&b for whatever critters needed a place to crash. I thought I'd get to it this summer as well, but it has been too damn hot out there. I think I'll move it up the schedule, though.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> it seemed to have turned into an airb&b for whatever critters needed a place to crash.


Hopefully there will be no skunks vacationing/crashing under the shed when you go to tear it down.

BTW...I learned many years ago that one way of convincing a skunk to go somewhere else (when it is out in the open and reasonably far away from you) is to spray it with a stream of water from a hose. We had one that came to rummage in the garbage pails in a small apartment I lived in. Just in case you need to do more than shouting at it.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, I may just shove one under the shed for a bit. Since it's coming down...eventually...I'm unconcerned about ruining the floor.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

This is from the net but it's what you don't want to see.








Because if you see this it's too late.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

that looks some dude dancing, wearing a funky hat, at a tiki party 

hard to tell: is the skunk facing forwards, with his back arched right over?

or is he facing the other direction


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

right the first time ...
run at you, stomp the front feet
backup and run forward again, pull a front wheel stand and BAM ... instant Karma.


they can also swing left or right as need be.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

bolero said:


> that looks some dude dancing, wearing a funky hat, at a tiki party
> 
> hard to tell: is the skunk facing forwards, with his back arched right over?
> 
> or is he facing the other direction


Facing towards you and ready to swing. You've got about a 30% chance of not getting sprayed now.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

if you had to think, it's already to late.

personally I'd give it only 20%.

and for the average schmuck, 100% a sure thing.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

oldjoat said:


> if you had to think, it's already to late.
> 
> personally I'd give it only 20%.
> 
> and for the average schmuck, 100% a sure thing.


They have a hard time spraying bending over backwards so if you go backwards and turn around without falling and run like hell you have about a 30% chance.....most people and dogs will go to one side or the other and as you said have 100% chance of getting sprayed.
Skunks can spray about 10' and rapid fire 5 or 6 times in a row before they have to recharge so if you can get it to spray someone else say 6 times in a row you have a good chance of drop kicking the little sucker or running.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> They have a hard time spraying bending over backwards so if you go backwards and turn around without falling and run like hell you have about a 30% chance.....most people and dogs will go to one side or the other and as you said have 100% chance of getting sprayed.
> Skunks can spray about 10' and rapid fire 5 or 6 times in a row *before they have to recharge* so if you can get it to spray someone else say 6 times in a row you have a good chance of drop kicking the little sucker or running.


That's something I've wondered about. What is their refractory period/time? That is, how long it takes them to build up enough of the stuff in the relevant gland until they are able to spew/spray/squirt again. Asked Google that question and the answer came back: ten days. Of course, that is assuming the "magazine" is completely emptied out the last time.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

correct ... and they don't like to spray cause it tends to advertise their location afterwards.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> That's something I've wondered about. What is their refractory period/time? That is, how long it takes them to build up enough of the stuff in the relevant gland until they are able to spew/spray/squirt again. Asked Google that question and the answer came back: ten days. Of course, that is assuming the "magazine" is completely emptied out the last time.


Skunks need to come with some sort of timer.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Takes around a week to ten days, depending on the size and age of the skunk and how empty they are. An adult skunk is usually never empty....one or two blasts usually do the trick, even with bears tho most wild preditors will back off from a skunk. As far as advertising their location after, once they spray skunks usually move off so the smell (to us) stays around where they spray. The only time their lair smells is when there are baby skunks in it. And there are times when a skunk wants to advertise and males use the spray against each other during mating season. Part of the reason they don't like to spray is that they seem to know how long it will take to build up more spray.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Someone rid me of this turbulent skunk.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A friend had a family of skunks under their garage last year. I gave them two of the electronic mouse chasers and they were gone the next day. Although not specifically in the rodent family, they must be close enough that those things work on them. You might want to put one in your shed so they don't come back.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

When I was a kid there was a family down the street that had one as a pet--it was de-scented.
Kind like a cat.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

zontar said:


> When I was a kid there was a family down the street that had one as a pet--it was de-scented.
> Kind like a cat.


That’s a decent outcome.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> That’s a decent outcome.


De-scent outcome?

Nice.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> De-scent outcome?
> 
> Nice.


Brilliant! 

Good chuckle for the day.


----------



## oldjoat (Apr 4, 2019)

nah , he just avoided another stinking mess and came out smelling like roses.


----------



## oldfartatplay (May 22, 2017)

1SweetRide said:


> That’s a decent outcome.


MOAN


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> This is from the net but it's what you don't want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those people who believe in devine creationism are probably right because there’s no way that thing could have evolved to stand on its front paws and fire electric piss and anyone it doesn’t like. That creature has got to be a joke and it’s existence goes some way to suggest that providence has a twisted sense of humour.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> Those people who believe in devine creationism are probably right because there’s no way that thing could have evolved to stand on its front paws and fire electric piss and anyone it doesn’t like. That creature has got to be a joke and it’s existence goes some way to suggest that providence has a twisted sense of humour.


Providence does have a twisted scents of humour. Why else would she put the snack bar so close to the outflow valve.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

About 12:20 am here just now and I’m sitting outside; look down and there’s a fuckin skunk 2 inches away from my boot. Dragged my shoe to make a little noise and he fucked off then came back. He must have taken a shot at something earlier bcs the smell was on the air. WTF are these jokers doing in Toronto; it’s not like the social programs are all that great.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> About 12:20 am here just now and I’m sitting outside; look down and there’s a fuckin skunk 2 inches away from my boot. Dragged my shoe to make a little noise and he fucked off then came back. He must have taken a shot at something earlier bcs the smell was on the air. WTF are these jokers doing in Toronto; it’s not like the social programs are all that great.


They got voted in in the last election I guess. Give him a shot of what you're having, he might help keep the door pounders away.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Wardo said:


> WTF are these jokers doing in Toronto


Maybe it read your previous post?


Wardo said:


> That creature has got to be a joke


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I suspect the skunks got together and concluded that raccoons shouldn't be entitled to _all_ the good stuff and not leave anything for the other four-footed types. They've come to claim their rightful share.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

We get possums sometimes and I feed them when I remember to; figure it can't be easy for them this far north. But the ***** and skunks can fuck off and don't get me started on them belligerent god damn geese crappin all over the place any time they feel like it.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Wardo said:


> We get possums sometimes and I feed them when I remember to; figure it can't be easy for them this far north. But the ***** and skunks can fuck off and don't get me started on them belligerent god damn geese crappin all over the place any time they feel like it.


Go to the Okanagan. They stay all year because people feed them. Then they bitch 'cause the ***** and skunks and coyotes kill some and the babies get run over. And they bitch because at nesting time geese are very protective.....wings and beaks hurt. On top of that they bitch because of the goose crap all over the place.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Electraglide said:


> Go to the Okanagan. They stay all year because people feed them. Then they bitch 'cause the ***** and skunks and coyotes kill some and the babies get run over. And they bitch because at nesting time geese are very protective.....wings and beaks hurt. On top of that they bitch because of the goose crap all over the place.


You might have made the mistake of believing something that I said on this forum .. lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

We have skunks, Mormons, JWs, even conservatives.

The skunks at least don’t leave pamphlets.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2019)

Milkman said:


> We have skunks, Mormons, JWs, even conservatives.
> 
> The skunks at least don’t leave pamphlets.


I'd prefer pamphlets over what skunks leave.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> I'd prefer pamphlets over what skunks leave.


It’s a toss up.


----------

